# My Orchid laying ooth



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow still fat even after laying!


----------



## spawn (Nov 4, 2007)

She's beautiful! Love how you kept the yellow coloration even into adulthood! Could you post some pictures or describe your enclosure for her? I had bad luck with these species and suspect it was due to lack of ventilation.


----------



## andy hood (Nov 4, 2007)

beautiful mantid and great photos


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 4, 2007)

Great job Luke, glad you are doing alright with this species. Good luck on the ootheca, i am sure to check back on this thread sometime down the road and see your pic of hatchling one day


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 4, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## joossa (Nov 5, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## tier (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi

Is this Parhymenopus davidsonii or do you have yellow and pink coulored amimals out of the same ootheca?

Or do you just have yellow morphs?

Then it should be Parhymenopus.

Regards,

tier


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 1, 2007)

can u sell me an ooth?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 1, 2007)

She is a beauty Luke, I hope you have lots of younguns! :lol:


----------

